# 24" Schwinn Sports Tourer



## drglinski (May 1, 2015)

WTB 24" Schwinn Sports Tourer in Kool lemon.

Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (May 1, 2015)

Here is a 24" Kool Lemon, most likely a '72 model (not mine http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/5055688145.html






It looks to be all original, missing only the toe clips/straps and Huret ref. 849 axle spacer. The Brooks B15 appears to be a little toasty, but the bike also includes period correct accessory shorty fenders (front mounted backwards) and a "Super Sport" generator set, and the latter usually sells for $35 or more alone: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=181674014119


----------



## bikecrazy (May 3, 2015)

Nice! Are those Campy rear fork ends? Are you sure the fenders are not reversed?


----------



## Metacortex (May 3, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Are those Campy rear fork ends?




They are forged Huret dropouts, the left one is missing the original Huret ref. 849 axle spacer as seen on this '75 Sports Tourer:







> Are you sure the fenders are not reversed?




The front fender appears to be installed backwards.


----------



## drglinski (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link.

I think I'm gonna keep looking.  The fork looks bent and it's a bit rougher around the edges than I'd like.


----------



## drglinski (May 28, 2015)

Hi guys.

Bumping this thread because I'm still looking.  I do daily ebay searches.  Is there a site that I can use that searches nationwide craigslists?  I've been using yaks but is there something else that I don't know of?

Thanks


----------



## momo608 (May 29, 2015)

Try this

http://www.searchtempest.com/

Good luck trying to get someone to ship you a bike that advertises on Craigslist. You will be lucky if they are willing to bring it to a bike shop and have you pay for both shipping and the packing service which usually includes a huge bike box that costs a fortune to ship.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 29, 2015)

There's a green one in Minneapolis....


----------



## drglinski (Jul 29, 2015)

Bumping this.

Still looking for one.

Thanks


----------



## drglinski (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys.

Search continues.

Thanks


----------



## COB (Nov 9, 2015)

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/5282966008.html 
Not mine and I do not know the seller.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice bike!


----------

